# Combat Medics



## JJR512 (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what the military's (in particular, the Army's) term is for what is generically called a "combat medic"? Someone who goes out in the field with the troops in combat, patches up wounds, stuffs guts back into abdomens, etc.? I believe that they are trained to a level somewhere near or maybe higher than an EMT-I, but not quite to full EMT-P level, is that correct? Yet the training does not translate into a civilian certification, so if you are a combat medic and get out of the Army, you still have to go through a complete EMT-I or -P course?

Anything anybody can tell me about field EMS in the military (especially the Army) would be great.


----------



## reaper (Nov 6, 2007)

68W-Health care specialist

They cert. to EMT-b level, but do receive higher training in Army.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 6, 2007)

Moved to appropriate forum


----------



## DisasterMedTech (Nov 7, 2007)

The Army's official list of MOS designations designates a 68W as a Combat Medic and a 68W1 as a Special Operations Combat Medic.  I didn't see healthcare specialist listed.

Another good reason why "medic" and "paramedic" aren't interchangeable.  A 68W (68W=Combat Medic) according to the Army is an EMT-B with extra skills, like intubation, IV access, surgical airway, basic suturing etc. Also, Ive seen a lot of folks using CLS and 68Whiskey as interchangeable. According to the Army. A CLS is now what every grunt is trained to be and refers to the use of the "buddy care" system...largely Army first aide. Ive also heard a lot of people on various forums using "medic" and "corpsman" as the same thing, which they are not. Medic is Army, Corpsman is Navy/Marines.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 7, 2007)

DisasterMedTech said:


> Ive also heard a lot of people on various forums using "medic" and "corpsman" as the same thing, which they are not. Medic is Army, Corpsman is Navy/Marines.



Not being a military man, what's the real difference?  It sounds like a Navy Corpsman working with Infantry Marines is doing the same job as an Army Combat Medic.  Is this a wrong impression?  Would they not have the same standard of training?


----------



## reaper (Nov 7, 2007)

Health Care Specialist (68W) Enlisted  Officer  Active Duty  Army Reserve 
Injured or wounded Soldiers need immediate treatment, so when Army physicians aren't available, the Health Care Specialist is authorized to step in to provide basic and emergency medical treatment. 

The Health Care Specialist is primarily responsible for providing emergency medical treatment, limited primary care and health protection and evacuation from a point of injury or illness. Some of your duties as a Health Care Specialist may include:

Administering emergency medical treatment to battlefield casualties 
Assisting with outpatient and inpatient care and treatment 
Interviewing patients and recording their medical histories 
Taking patients' temperature, pulse and blood pressure 
Preparing blood samples for laboratory analysis 
Keeping health records and clinical files up-to-date 
Giving shots and medicines to patients 
Preparing patients, operating rooms, equipment and supplies for surgery 


 This comes right off the Army website. I know it has been called a HCS since the MOS changed from 91W to 68W.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Nov 25, 2007)

DisasterMedTech said:


> The Army's official list of MOS designations designates a 68W as a Combat Medic and a 68W1 as a Special Operations Combat Medic.  I didn't see healthcare specialist listed.
> 
> Another good reason why "medic" and "paramedic" aren't interchangeable.  A 68W (68W=Combat Medic) according to the Army is an EMT-B with extra skills, like intubation, IV access, surgical airway, basic suturing etc. Also, Ive seen a lot of folks using CLS and 68Whiskey as interchangeable. According to the Army. A CLS is now what every grunt is trained to be and refers to the use of the "buddy care" system...largely Army first aide. Ive also heard a lot of people on various forums using "medic" and "corpsman" as the same thing, which they are not. Medic is Army, Corpsman is Navy/Marines.



CLS is NOT buddy aid-  while your correct that buddy aid is basic first aid, CLS is an actual certificate that needs refresher training, the ONLY people that get this are NON-MEDICAL MOS's, so that groundpounder, grunt, gunbunny, or even cook- can treat you above the care of buddyaid- to include starting IVs, ETs, etc.... - there is no civilian equivelent.






firecoins said:


> Not being a military man, what's the real difference?  It sounds like a Navy Corpsman working with Infantry Marines is doing the same job as an Army Combat Medic.  Is this a wrong impression?  Would they not have the same standard of training?




They basicly do the same job- When I was in the Army (91Bravo) we did a lot of the same things a basic Corpsman (Quad 0) did, A Corpsman with the Marines goes to an additional 8 weeks of school and is designated as an NEC (same as MOS) of 8404.  

The military does a lot of joint training, such as 18Delta school, I had the pleasure of precepting Corpsman, PJs, and SF Medics in the past.

The military also offers everyone the oppurtunity to challenge the NREMT test right after MOS/NEC school, but does not make it a requirement that they get certified.  Many Medics/Docs don't take the exam but still practice advance (even above the Paramedic level) Pt care, problem is when they go back to the "world" and cannot work in the civilian field due to not having the Certs


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 25, 2007)

Can someone give me a breakdown of what one goes through to become a 61-Whiskey? I mean, let's suppose I go to the recruiter on Monday, 11/26/07. Further assume I can pass whatever tests need to be passed (which isn't actually true, I'm not in good enough physical shape yet, but for demonstrative purposes we'll ignore that). So I tell the recruiter what I want to do. Tell me what happens next and what the time frames are, right up to the point where I get my first duty assignment as a 61W. Also include where the training is most likely to take place.


----------



## BeckT (Nov 25, 2007)

*COmbat Medic training*

Ok, well the test is the standard ASVAB.  Taken on the computer at most recruiting stations.  

After you sign the line you then attend basic training.  After that you will head to 68w home San Antonio Tx.  Where you will attend a 3 - 4 month course.  First test will be for the NREMT EMT-B certification test.  After that you will then progress to the next level of training that takes you to a combat medic.  Covering triage, combat field support skills.  Covers new and proven tactics they help in war time situations.  I know this is just a basic run of what happens to become a combat medic. Feel free to contact me via email..

Spc Beck
68w Combat Medic
US Army
Seoul Korea


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 30, 2007)

I am amazed at how many trades the Amercian army has, I'm in the Canadian Forces, we have 1 generic medical trade below nurse (Medical Technician 737), which covers everything from clinical to field craft. I envy your variety. Though I love the fact we get a taste of everything.


----------



## wildmedicspm (Dec 29, 2007)

The Army trains it's medics at Ft. Sam Houston in Texas.


----------



## james (Jan 4, 2008)

*Need a Combat medic bag*

Does any one know the NSN for Combat Medic  bags? I am deploying soon and me and 6 of my Soldiers just got our EMT-B, and we need some equipment for Iraq. Or is there a good civi bag any one can recomend


----------

